# Kulfoldi tanulas



## Melitta (2013 Február 23)

[h=1]Mit kell tudnia annak, aki külföldi egyetemre készül?[/h]
[COLOR=#000000 !important]*Egyre több középiskolás tervezi, hogy szeptembertől külföldi egyetemen próbál szerencsét – vélhetően a felsőoktatás finanszírozásának változása miatt. Mit kell tudnia annak, aki külföldi egyetemre készül?*
[/COLOR]
*
​​*​​​

​​​
[COLOR=#000000 !important]

Sok a kérdés, de nem árt átgondolni! Képixabay​„A legjobb, ha a céljainkhoz választunk külföldi egyetemet, nem pedig egy képzéshez igazítjuk az életünket! Pedig mostanában sokan ebbe a hibába esnek bele” – mondta Bacsa Andrea, a MasterClass ügyvezetője, a külföldi iskolák szakértője, hozzátéve: a külföldi tanulást meg kell tervezni, különben könnyen érhet meglepetés.
*Mi leszel ha „nagy” leszel?*
A legelső, amit el kell döntenünk, hogy milyen irányban szeretnénk orientálódni, mit szeretnénk tanulni. Ennek tükrében meg kell nézni, hogy a kiszemelt intézmény által adott diplomát el fogják-e itthon fogadni. Például az Angliában végzett jogászok, orvosok, fogorvosok nem praktizálhatnak Magyarországon, az angol jogrend csak Angliában és Skóciában él. Ellenben nagyon értékesek az üzleti, menedzser- és marketingdiplomák – különösen, ha egy jó nevű cégnél töltött külföldi gyakorlattal párosul.
*A pénz sem mindegy*
A tandíj és a kint tartózkodás költségei is nagyban befolyásolják a lehetőségeket. A tandíj mértéke országonként és egyetemenként változó. Angliában a legtöbb képzésért fizetni kell, de van lehetőség diákhitel felvételére, amit az egyetem elvégzése és munkába állás után kell visszafizetni, nagyon kedvező feltételekkel.
[COLOR=#0058AA !important]*Hasznos tipp kiutazás előtt*[/COLOR]​Aki azt tervezi, hogy külföldön folytat tanulmányokat, mindenképpen készüljön előre, tervezze meg a kint létet. Tanulja a nyelvet, már itthon szerezzen több barátot onnan ahová utazni készül, és folyamatosan tartsa velük kapcsolatot. Érdemes már itthonról belépni valamilyen egyetemi klubba is, hogy legyenek folyamatos információk és kapcsolatok onnan is.

Nagyon jó képzések vannak Skóciában, ahol kedvező tandíjak, kiváló egyetemek várják diákjainkat, de a sikeres egyetemi felvétel után állami ösztöndíj is igényelhető, így ingyenessé téve egyetemi tanulmányainkat.
Németországban, Ausztriában az állami egyetem ingyenes, azonban főleg helyi, német és osztrák diákokkal kell versengeni, ezért itt különösen fontos a kiváló a nyelvtudás. Hollandiában van tandíj és az állam feltételekhez kötötten ugyan, de ösztöníjat is ad. Dániában ingyenes az oktatás, viszont érdemes figyelembe venni, hogy nagyon drága az élet.
*Egy tapodtat se, megfelelő nyelvtudás és tapasztalat nélkül!*
Megfelelő nyelvtudás és a kiválasztott ország kultúrájának ismerete nélkül nem szabad nekivágni! A megfelelő szintű nyelvtudás elengedhetetlen feltétele az eredményes tanulmányoknak, hiszen egy egyetemi előadást anyanyelven is nehéz követni, idegen nyelven pedig különösen. Ha valaki csak közoktatás keretei között tanulta a nyelvet, az az esetek többségében nem biztosít elegendő szintű nyelvtudást, mert az aktív szóhasználat nem megfelelő. Ekkor érdemes anyanyelvi közegben mélyíteni a nyelvtudást.
Mielőtt a külföldi tanulmányok mellett döntenénk, ismerkedjünk meg a kultúrával és a helyi szokásokkal, stílussal . Aztán nem árt egy kis talpraesettség és tapasztalat sem: ha valaki még sosem járt külföldön, nem biztos, hogy elsőre egy külföldi tanév a jó megoldás. Kezdetnek talán érdemesebb két–négy hetes nyelvtanfolyamokra kiutazni, ismerkedni az országgal, a kultúrával, barátokat szerezni.
*A nyelvtudás lehetőséget teremt!*
„A legtöbb diák esetében a megfelelő nyelvtudás az akadálya annak, hogy külföldi egyetemen folytathassa tanulmányait” – mondta Bacsa Andrea. Hozzátette: az eredményes nyelvtanulás titka a tervezés!
Minden életkornak megvan a maga feladata, és az a nyelvtudási szint, amit el kell érni ahhoz, hogy megvalósíthassuk a kitűzött célunkat. Aki szeretne 18 évesen külföldön tanulni, ideális lenne, ha már 12-14 éves korától nyaranta két hetet külföldön töltene nyelvi táborban vagy cserediákként, de léteznek erre pályázati programok is. Ezzel 18 éves korra megszerezhető az ehhez szükséges nyelvi és kulturális háttértudás.
[/COLOR]


----------



## Balmar (2013 Március 1)

Ezzel a cikkel nagyon sok információhoz juttattad a most nagyon nehéz helyzetben lévő és egyetemre készülő diákokat.Reméljük minél többen olvassák!


----------



## Melitta (2013 Június 11)

*2013 legjobb külföldi ösztöndíjai: ingyen tanulhattok Svájcban vagy Japánban*

*Bár lassan vége a tanévnek, még nem érdemes elpakolni az egyetemi, főiskolai iratokat - többféle külföldi ösztöndíjra pályázhattok, Japánban, Németországban, Svájcban, Horvátországban is tanulhattok. Íme, a friss pályázati kiírások.*





Forrás: Fazekas István
*Japán*
​​Június 19-ig pályázhattok japán alapképzésekre a humán-, a társadalom-, az orvos- és a műszaki tudományok területén. A négyéves képzés előtt egyéves japán nyelvtanfolyamon vehettek részt, a tandíjmentesség mellett havonta 270 ezer forint ösztöndíjat kaptok, sőt megvásárolják a repülőjegyeteket is. _További információt itt találtok._



*Németország*
A Robert Bosch Stiftung ösztöndíjával mérnöki, közgazdász- vagy természettudományi mesterképzésen tanulhattok Kölnben vagy Aachenben. Az oktatás ingyenes, emellett a nyertes pályázók havonta 250 ezer forint ösztöndíjat, szemeszterenként kutatási támogatást, a kiváló záróvizsgáért zsebpénzt kapnak, de a pályázat kiírói beszállnak az utazási költségekbe, illetve a laptopvásárlásba is. _Az ösztöndíjra szeptember elsejétől november elsejéig lehet pályázni: a részleteket itt olvashatjátok._
*Harminchárom európai ország*
Az Euópai Bizottság Grundtvig programjával 1-90 napos konferencián vagy tanulmányúton vehettek részt: felnőttoktatással kapcsolatos szakon végzett vagy jelenleg is tanuló, legalább két évet elvégzett hallgatók, illetve mesterképzésre beiratkozottak pályázhatnak.
A huszonhét EU-tagállam mellett Norvégiába, Izlandra, Liechtensteinbe, Törökországba, Svájcba és Horvátországba jelentkezhettek, a pályázathoz csatolni kell a fogadó fél nyilatkozatát. Támogatást az utazási és megélhetési költségekre, a kurzusok díjára és egyéb kiadásokra (például nyelvi felkészülésre) igényelhettek. Két hétnél rövidebb utazás esetén maximum kétezer, hosszabb tanulmányúthoz maximum négyezer euró (1,2 millió forint) támogatást kaphattok. A 2014. január 1. és április 30. közötti utazásokra szeptember 17-ig pályázhattok, további információt a Tempus Közalapítvány honlapján találtok.
*Campus Hungary*
Várhatóan szeptember elejétől október 10-ig pályázhattok újra a Campus Hungary ösztöndíjaira is, amelyekkel féléves részképzésen, szakmai gyakorlaton, rövid és csoportos tanulmányúton vehettek részt._ A Campus Hungaryvel kapcsolatos összes cikkünket _itt_ olvashatjátok._


----------



## ptrhun (2013 Szeptember 6)

Nagyon jó forrás. Kíváncsi volnék mi a belépő egy canadai, esetleg washington környékbeli egyetemek felvételi eljárása esetében. Ha van valakinek információja, nyugodtan ossza meg. Érdekelne...


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Szeptember 6)

Gondolom GPA pontszam es penz?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_and_college_admission#Canada
http://www.aucc.ca/canadian-universities/facts-and-stats/tuition-fees-by-university/


----------



## ptrhun (2013 Szeptember 8)

Úgynézki valahogy így kedves kolléga! Köszönöm!


----------



## Melitta (2013 December 3)

*Így tanulhattok ingyen az USA-ban vagy Ausztráliában - a három legjobb ösztöndíj*


*2. Endeavour Postgraduate Awards*

Ezzel az ösztöndíjjal maximum kétéves mesterképzésen, illetve maximum 3,5 éves doktori képzésen vehettek részt Ausztráliában. A nyertesek havonta 2500 ausztrál dollár (506 ezer forint) pénzbeli támogatást kapnak, a tandíjtámogatás összege félévente 12 500 dollár (2,5 millió forint). Emellett a nyertesek a megérkezéskor 4000 dolláros (811 ezer forint) egyszeri támogatást és 4500 dollár (912 ezer forint) utazási támogatást kapnak. Az ösztöndíj fedezi az egészség- és utasbiztosítást is.

A mesterképzésre való jelentkezés feltétele a már megszerzett alapszakos diploma. A határidő általában június vége: további részleteket itt találtok.

*3. Campus Hungary*

A Campus Hungaryvel egyéni és csoportos tanulmányúton, féléves részképzésen vagy szakmai gyakorlaton vehettek részt, a kiválasztott országtól függően havonta 140-217 ezer forintos ösztöndíjat kaptok. Olyan egyetemi vagy főiskolai hallgatók pályázhatnak, akik legalább két félévet elvégeztek - ez a követelmény nem vonatkozik az MA/MSc- és PhD-hallgatókra.

Az alap- vagy mesterszakos diploma megszerzése és a magasabb szintű képzésre beiratkozás közötti időszakra nem pályázhattok. A már abszolutóriumot szerzett PhD-hallgatók az abszolválás utáni két évben is jelentkezhetnek. Szakmai gyakorlatra abban a félévben is mehettek, amelyben passzív a hallgatói jogviszonyotok.

*Továbbtanulás külföldön?*
Cikksorozatunkban bemutatjuk az egyes országok felsőoktatási rendszerét - olvashattok a felvételiről, az elérhető ösztöndíjakról, a megélhetési költségekről és a legjobb egyetemekről is. 

Németország

Ausztria

Skócia

Dánia

Norvégia

Írország

A jelentkezéshez be kell szereznetek a küldő intézmény jóváhagyását, a tanulmányi osztály igazolását a tanulmányi átlagotokról, valamint a kiválasztott külföldi intézmény – akkreditált felsőoktatási intézmény, kutatóintézet, múzeum vagy akár levéltár – fogadólevelét. Azt a nyelvet, amelyet a munka vagy a tanulás ideje alatt használni fogtok, legalább középfokon kell beszélnetek.

A Campus Hungary ösztöndíjakat évente háromszor hirdetik meg (idén márciusban, júniusban és októberben zárult a pályázási időszak): további részleteket itt találtok.

_Brit, németországi vagy franciaországi mesterképzésre jelentkeznétek? A cambridge-i Gates Scholarshipről, illetve a francia külügyminisztérium és a Német Felsőoktatási Csereszolgálat (DAAD) ösztöndíjáról __itt olvashattok__. A Magyar Állami Eötvös Ösztöndíjról, az államközi és a bajor, svájci, illetve török ösztöndíjakról szóló cikkünket itt találjátok._


----------

